# North Harbour - Dobroyd Head 10/2 am



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Going to fish around North Harbour - Dobroyd Headland Saturday morning. Launching off the beach next to the marina building, at the end of Gourlay Avenue, Balgowlah. (May need to wheel the yak approx 100 metres down the road down to the path by the marina buildings, if parking is tight.) Aiming to be in the water by 6am.


----------

